# Witty Food & Philosophy quotes



## Chopstix (Feb 13, 2006)

Am looking for really good Food & Philosophy quotes to compile.  Do you have any?  Here are some examples:

"I drive way too fast to worry about cholesterol." Steven Wright  

"Why does man kill?  He kills for the food.  And not just for food: Frequently there must be a beverage." Woody Allen

"Life is like an onion: You peel it off one layer at a time, and sometimes you weep." Carl Sandburg

"A smiling face is half a meal" Latvian proverb

"Kissing don't last:  Cookery do!"  George Meredith


----------



## Piccolina (Feb 13, 2006)

Some of these are quite  Perhaps you could use them 


  Vegetables are a must on a diet.  I suggest carrot cake, zucchini bread, and pumpkin pie.  ~Jim Davis, "Garfield"

 Do vegetarians eat animal crackers?  ~Author Unknown

 Shipping is a terrible thing to do to vegetables.  They probably get jet-lagged, just like people.  ~Elizabeth Berry

Red meat is _not_ bad for you.  Now blue-green meat, _that’s_ bad for you!  ~Tommy Smothers

 As a child my family's menu consisted of two choices:  take it or leave it.  ~Buddy Hackett

 After all the trouble you go to, you get about as much actual "food" out of eating an artichoke as you would from licking 30 or 40 postage stamps.  ~Miss Piggy *(Lol, I love that one )*

 The bagel, an unsweetened doughnut with rigor mortis.  ~Beatrice & Ira Freeman

 Anybody who believes that the way to a man's heart is through his stomach flunked geography.  ~Robert Byrne

 We are living in a world today where lemonade is made from artificial flavors and furniture polish is made from real lemons.  ~Alfred E. Newman

 An empty belly is the best cook.  ~Estonian Proverb

 You can tell how long a couple has been married by whether they are on their first, second or third bottle of Tobasco.  ~Bruce Bye

 Avoid fruit and nuts.  You are what you eat.  ~Jim Davis

 The trouble with eating Italian food is that five or six days later you're hungry again.  ~George Miller

 No man is lonely eating spaghetti; it requires so much attention.  ~Christopher Morley

Fish, to taste right, must swim three times - in water, in butter, and in wine.  ~Polish Proverb

 Cheese - milk's leap toward immortality.  ~Clifton Fadiman

Life goes faster on protein.  ~Martin H. Fischer

 Life expectancy would grow by leaps and bounds if green vegetables smelled as good as bacon.  ~Doug Larson


----------

